# I was in the US military - will that hurt my chances at UAE employment?



## CalciumChloride (Apr 8, 2012)

Arabs aren't exactly fans of US foreign policy, even the ones that tolerate our presence, so will having been in the military for four years before college hurt my chances at employment in UAE? Would an MNC be hesitant to hire a person with US military experience to work in Dubai? 

If so, would it be acceptable to simply not put it on my resume, and just start my resume off with what I did in college?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

The US Military has two bases in the UAE; one at Jebel Ali Port and an air base at Al Dhafra.

Can't speak for any individuals of course, but I guess it depends what field you're going into.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most americans I meet over here, are previous military.... Put your experience if it is relevant or you dont have enough work experience. And the military actually has a bit more presence in the uae then those two


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

Though not exactly the same as military, I am a former Fed and now work in Dubai (for a non-USA company). I had no issues, granted I am unsure what goes on behind my back.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A number of the big US defence contracting companies have their regional offices in Dubai and manage their Iraq/Afghanistan contracts from the UAE. These companies hire plenty of Americans with military backgrounds along with former British and Australian military people.

Anti-americanism isn't an issue in the UAE. The UAE government is pro-US and the Emirati population has developed a love affair with American consumer goods. The UAE is not Saudi Arabia or the Mediterranean Middle East where anti-Americanism can be a factor.




CalciumChloride said:


> Arabs aren't exactly fans of US foreign policy, even the ones that tolerate our presence, so will having been in the military for four years before college hurt my chances at employment in UAE? Would an MNC be hesitant to hire a person with US military experience to work in Dubai?
> 
> If so, would it be acceptable to simply not put it on my resume, and just start my resume off with what I did in college?


----------

